# Tipping the caterer



## jennylynn (Jun 4, 2008)

I own my own personal chef business that occasionally caters different small events. I don't employ anyone else, so all the food preparation/presentation/serving of food/breaking down is done by me.

A few times I've been asked by clients if they should be tipping me on top of the fee that I charge for my services and I wasn't really sure how to answer. Of course extra money is nice, but it's not something that I expect.

Do any of you accept tips? 
If so, how do you graciously communicate that to your clients?

Jenny


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

absolutely.

Gratuities are not expected, but are graciously accepted.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

My answer used to be"

"A gratuity or tip is for exempleary service rendered, I leave that to you"

This way you put ball in their box.


----------

